# Beamer zum zocken?



## bibakilla (31. Januar 2010)

Servus

Ich suche schon länger einen ordentlichen Beamer womit man gut spielen kann.

Sollte wenn möglich nicht über 600€ gehen,hoffe mal dass das der richtige Preisbereich ist 

Kann man mit nem Beamer überhaupt Crysis etc spielen ohne das Schlieren auftreten? Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit und könnte mir einen empfehlen?

Wäre sehr gut,da ich von Beamern keine Ahnung habe  

Danke schonma


----------



## Superwip (31. Januar 2010)

Grundsätzlich eignen sich Beamer gut zum zocken, problematisch ist nur, das die Lampe eines Beamers nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer hat; beim Alltäglichen Gamingeinsatz muss man die Lampe so relativ häufig wechseln, bei einer typischen Lampenlebensdauer von 1500 Stunden muss man die Lampe bei durchschnittlich 3 Stunden Gaming/Tag etwa alle 1,5 Jahre wechseln... das kostet jedes mal modellabhängig einige hundert Euro

LED Beamer haben eine wesentlich (bis zu hundert mal) längere Lebensdauer, sind aufgrund ihrer geringen Leuchtkraft und der daraus resultierenden geringen maximalen Diagonale, vor allem in nicht komplett abgedunkelten Räumen, kaum Gamingtauglich, obwohl bereits erste Modelle mit brauchbarer Leuchtkraft auf den Markt kommen

Von der Reaktionszeit und vom Inputlag her sind Beamer nicht weniger Gamingtauglich als Bildschirme allerdings gibt es natürlich auch hier Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Modellen

Ein konkretes Modell kann ich dir aber nicht empfehlen, bin nicht 100% am Laufenden


----------



## midnight (31. Januar 2010)

Naja grundsätzlich kann man das schon machen, gibt halt ein großes Bild. Wie viel Fläche hast du denn verfügbar? Irgendwann geht dir leider die Übersich verloren, vor allem bei RTS. Rennspiele kann man allerdings ideal spielen. Inputlag ist nich wirklich anders als beim LCD, ist ja grundsätzlich nichts anderes, nur eben mit Objektiv dahinter und Lampe davor.

so far


----------



## SuEdSeE (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe selbst nen Epson EB-S62 mit 3LCD technik. Eigentlich nen recht "Billiger" beamer aber zum zocken völlig ausreichend wie ich finde.

Sprich mit 600 euro sollteste locker hinkommen am besten halt nen 3LCD beamer die sind schön hell und die lampenlebensdauer ist mit 4000h schon recht hoch


----------

